# [SOLVED] fluxbox przelaczanie uzytkownika z menu

## wolk

Chcialbym do menu fluxboxa dorzucic opcje "przelacz uzytkownika", ktora pokazala by ekran kdm, z ktorego ktos moglby zalogowac sie do systemu.

Jedynym sposobem na to teraz jest klikniecie exit w menu fluxboxa ale to zamyka managera okien, a ja chcialbym jedynie przelaczyc uzytkownika.Last edited by wolk on Wed Dec 02, 2009 11:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Jak chcesz przełączyć usera nie wyłączając menedżera okien?

----------

## wolk

Juz sobie poradzilem wystarczy wpisac kdmctl reserve

----------

## soban_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz przełączyć usera nie wyłączając menedżera okien?

 

W KDE-4.3.3 jak wybierzesz przelacz uzytkownika to masz nowa sesje do wyboru:

 *Quote:*   

>  "Wybrano otwarcie nowej sesji.
> 
> Aktualna sesja zostanie ukryta i wyświetlony zostanie ekran logowania.
> 
> Do każdej sesji przypisany jest klawisz funkcyjny - zazwyczaj jest to F7 dla pierwszej sesji, F8 dla drugiej itp. Sesje można zmieniać, wciskając jednocześnie ALT, CTRL i odpowiedni klawisz funkcyjny. Ponadto Panel KDE i menu pulpitu zawierają polecenia przełączania między sesjami."

 

----------

## Garrappachc

To to potrafi odpalać X'y równolegle na kilku ttach?

----------

## soban_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> To to potrafi odpalać X'y równolegle na kilku ttach?

 

No tak, ja sie wlasnie zastanawiam jak odpalic przy starcie PC na jednym vnc z mniejsza rozdzielczoscia;-) z reszta nie tylko to potrafi, to kwestia odpalenia X'ow na innych ttach.

----------

## wolk

Problem jednak nie jest rozwiazany, poniewaz komenda kdectl reserve przenosi mnie do ekranu logowania na pewien czas(standardowo 1 minuta), a po tym czasie jak user sie nie zaloguje to wraca do starej sesji, a chcialbym aby ekran logowania wyswietlany byl az do oporu. Mam tez pytanie czy kdm jest wyswietlany na jakims virtualnym terminalu? Za pomoca wciskania ctr-alt-f1 do f8 nie udalo mi sie znalezc ekranu logowania kdm

----------

## soban_

Ja kdm zawsze odpalam poprzez /etc/init.d/xdm start (dodany do rc-update), oczywiscie w /etc/conf.d/xdm mam wpis: DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm". Na zadnym z trybow tekstowych nie widze co sie z nim dzieje, jednak mozesz sprobowac wydac polecenie: kdm.

----------

## wolk

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ja kdm zawsze odpalam poprzez /etc/init.d/xdm start (dodany do rc-update), oczywiscie w /etc/conf.d/xdm mam wpis: DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm". Na zadnym z trybow tekstowych nie widze co sie z nim dzieje, jednak mozesz sprobowac wydac polecenie: kdm.

 

No ja mam zrobione tak samo, tylko jak mam odpalona sesje fluxboxa to chcialbym aby ktos inny mogl sie zalogowac rowniez do systemu, a zeby to zrobic to musi miec dostep do kdm. Teraz rozwiazalem to tak, ze wybiera ktos sobie z mojego profilu opcje przelacz uzytkownika(to odpala komende kdmctl reserve) i widzi kdm, wiec moze sie zalogowac. Jednak powstaja dwa problemy. Mozna spowrotem wrocic do mojej sesji bez podawania hasla -- wystarczy nacisnac ctr-alt-F3 -- i ekran kdm wyswietlany jest tylko przez minute, pozniej spowrotem pokazuje sie moja sesja. Chcialbym aby to dzialao "normalnie" czyli tak:

1. pokazuje sie ekran kdm

2. moja sesja jest blokowana haslem

3. uzytkownik moze zalogowac sie na nowa sesje -- jezeli ma juz jakas otwarta to nei zostanie odpalona nowa tylko przywrocona stara.

----------

## soban_

Czyli cos takiego jak ma windows + mozliwosc zalogowania sie wieloma userami jednoczesnie, ja bym jeszcze do tego chcial inna rozdzielczosc z odpalonym vnc (lub innym zdalnym serwerem pulpitowym) - przy starcie komputera. Tak na marginesie to pomysl jest dosyc fajny.

----------

## wolk

dla potomnych, gdm tak dziala jak opisalem. Do przelaczania uzytkownika nalezy uzyc komendy gdmflexiserver -s lub przelaczyc go z wygaszacza ekranu gnome

----------

